# Thinking of adding some cherry shrimp



## dan4x4 (4 Nov 2015)

Ok so I've been thinking about getting some cherry shrimp.

Not sure wether the neon tetra's are going to get on with them. Ive read a few things which state as long as there is plenty of coverage they will be fine.

only thing I'm not sure on is what exactly is plenty of coverage! anyone able to provide feedback?

only have 4 tetras which shall be increased to 6 eventually. 50 litre cube aquarium. 

Im having trouble with copying links from photoucket otherwise I'd get some pics up


----------



## Lindy (4 Nov 2015)

I'm sure there are plenty of people with success stories keeping cherries is community tanks and tetras etc but remember if a fish can fit it in its mouth it will try to eat it. Lots of cover would  mean mosses, plants, maybe wood or shrimp tunnels...problem is with fish in the tank you will probably not see much of your shrimp.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4x4 (4 Nov 2015)

its a different scenario but i used to have a beta and some random see-through shrimp, think it was an amano or ghost, they got along for ages. but i guess we will see. Im going to buy another plant instead tomorrow. Ill think it over more! thanks for the feedback though and i agree with you.


----------



## jagillham (4 Nov 2015)

I'm led to believe they breed a lot?

Had considered them myself, but almost needed it the other way around. So the tetras eat the offspring and keep the numbers under control.

Not sure if that would happen or not?


----------



## dan4x4 (4 Nov 2015)

well ill let you know! see what happens, I'm led to believe there not prolific breeders like snails but that they will breed, so hopefully tetras would keep them at a management number as i only have one tank!


----------



## jagillham (4 Nov 2015)

I'll keep an eye on this thread, will be interested to see! Good luck!


----------



## Richard Dowling (6 Nov 2015)

I have cherries with Neons and they completely ignore them. Im sure you'll be absolutly fine 

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## JamieB (6 Nov 2015)

My blood fin tetras do chase and eat my red cherry shrimp sadly


----------

